# Weather alert



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Weather watch due to large thunderstorms, 
alert level Red expected
valid from: Thu Aug 30, 2012 02:00 pm 
valid to: Fri Aug 31, 2012 11:00 pm 
valid for: all elevations

Severe weather warning (red level) because of thunderstorms with heavy intensity wind and rain, valid from Thursday, 30.08. 14:00 till Friday, 31.08. 23:00.

Alicante area


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, we have them here but nothing to bad yet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Weather watch due to large thunderstorms,
> alert level Red expected
> valid from: Thu Aug 30, 2012 02:00 pm
> valid to: Fri Aug 31, 2012 11:00 pm
> ...


we're on Orange alert - no real rain yet though, but we're expecting it & thunderstorms

there's no red alert warning by AEMET :confused2:

El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Hoy - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


where did you get your info from?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Please send some down !:rain:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Storms here (between Alicante and Benidorm) in the last couple of hours.

The worst thing is we keep losing satellite TV channels


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Storms here (between Alicante and Benidorm) in the last couple of hours.
> 
> The worst thing is we keep losing satellite TV channels


Spanish tele is fine

so far this storm - here anyway - is all noise - not a lot of rain, but we have been told to expect up to 50mm an hour

some of the roads across dry riverbeds have been closed off because there has been rain inland & it all heads our way down the mountains


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

thank you , that was just enough & overnight as well.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> thank you , that was just enough & overnight as well.


that's what we had - just enough 


the forecast for today is cooler with a slight chance of rain - but the sky is looking like it might dump lots more on us!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It looks very gloomy here down south....

There must have been a serious fire nearby last night....ou terraces are covered with ash and burnt twigs.

Any idea how to get this kind of debris out of the swimmimng pool?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It looks very gloomy here down south....
> 
> There must have been a serious fire nearby last night....ou terraces are covered with ash and burnt twigs.
> 
> Any idea how to get this kind of debris out of the swimmimng pool?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-region-mijas-la-mareina-baranco-blanco.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> It looks very gloomy here down south....
> 
> There must have been a serious fire nearby last night....ou terraces are covered with ash and burnt twigs.
> 
> Any idea how to get this kind of debris out of the swimmimng pool?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-region-mijas-la-mareina-baranco-blanco.html

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-region-mijas-la-mareina-baranco-blanco.html
> 
> Jo xxxx


lol she has it twice now!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> It looks very gloomy here down south....
> 
> There must have been a serious fire nearby last night....ou terraces are covered with ash and burnt twigs.
> 
> Any idea how to get this kind of debris out of the swimmimng pool?


If it is floating on the surface then clearly your net. If, however, you have fine ash, this will eventually sink to the bottome and the usual cleaner will remove it, but make sure you backwash often and rinse or you risk damaging the filter. I would suggest you buy floculant tabs. You put a couple itno the skimmers and the next day do the normal clean (vaccum system as people call it even though there is no vacuum!!) but again and especially when using floculant, make sure you backwash regularly. With floculant use you are more likely to see the filter pressure gauge head into yellow because of the faster build up of particulate in the sand filter. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

All seems calmer here now. Lost internet last night for a few hours when it was quite bad. Seems other people around here did also, and the local Sat man is running around everywhere this morning doing fixes and repairs


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> All seems calmer here now. Lost internet last night for a few hours when it was quite bad. Seems other people around here did also, and the local Sat man is running around everywhere this morning doing fixes and repairs


yes - nothing much to report - steady rain & thunder & sheet lightning for a few hours - no power or internet cuts

feels pretty chilly today - 10º down from 48 hours ago


I'd still like to know where the red alert info came from :confused2: - the yellow alert we were on for today has been cancelled


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes - nothing much to report - steady rain & thunder & sheet lightning for a few hours - no power or internet cuts
> 
> feels pretty chilly today - 10º down from 48 hours ago
> 
> ...




There was no red alert.. it said red alert expected.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Weather watch due to large thunderstorms, 
alert level Red expected
valid from: Thu Aug 30, 2012 02:00 pm 
valid to: Fri Aug 31, 2012 11:00 pm 
valid for: all elevations


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Weather watch due to large thunderstorms,
> alert level Red expected
> valid from: Thu Aug 30, 2012 02:00 pm
> valid to: Fri Aug 31, 2012 11:00 pm
> valid for: all elevations


lol!! yes I know you posted it - I want to know where you got the info from..........where's the link??

AEMET didn't have this 'potential' alert out - & it's AEMET that issues the alerts :confused2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

No alerts here, pleasant weather, a little cooler and some light fluffy cloud but otherwise normal.


----------

